# Inside Kook's Mind....a Guide To Theming....



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

This is an older guide I made. I thought it may be helpful to some. You can apply these practices to pretty much any xml.

So remember, this is not a thread to learn HOW to set up the programs to theme. It's to let you guys know how I set my themes up and the process of actually doing it. If you want help learning how to set everything up.... This is a great place to start....

*http://www.jbthemes.com/AndroidThemeingGuide/The Ultimate Android Themeing Guide.pdf*

I first start by thinking of a color scheme. From my previous threads, you know that I get the help of the community to decide the colors I'll be working with. In this case, I decided on a Brown/Tan color as there are not many around.

I use an online HEX color chart to help me choose the actual colors.

There are literally hundreds of sites, a quick google of "hex color chart" will help you find them, but the one in this link is my favorite.

The HEX colors I'll be using are

Brown = FF300000
Tan = FFCDAA7D

I decompile framework-res.apk in Apk Manager 4.8. 4.9 is out, but I haven't delved into it yet. There are some nice new features, but I like to use what I know works. I'm sure I'll get to it soon. Apk Manager 4.9 can be found here.

*http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=695701*

These are the xmls we are interested in changing.









Open colors.xml with Notepad and change the following codes in red from #FF000000 to #FF300000.

What this does is change the Black backgrounds and Black font colors to Brown. It doesn't change all of the black fonts, just the primary ones.

Change the following in Blue from #FFFFFFFF to #FFCDAA7D. This changes all the white background and text to Tan.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<resources><br />
	<color name="darker_gray">#ffaaaaaa</color><br />
	<color name="white">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="black">#ff000000</color><br />
	<color name="transparent">#00000000</color><br />
	<color name="background_dark">#ff000000</color><br />
	<color name="background_light">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="safe_mode_text">#80ffffff</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_dark">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_dark_disabled">#80ffffff</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_dark_inverse">#ff000000</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_dark">#ffbebebe</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_dark_disabled">#80bebebe</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_dark_inverse">#ff323232</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_dark_inverse_disabled">#80323232</color><br />
	<color name="hint_foreground_dark">#ff808080</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_light">#ff000000</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_light_inverse">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="bright_foreground_light_disabled">#80000000</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_light">#ff323232</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_light_disabled">#80323232</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_light_inverse">#ffbebebe</color><br />
	<color name="dim_foreground_light_inverse_disabled">#80bebebe</color><br />
	<color name="hint_foreground_light">#ff808080</color><br />
	<color name="lighter_gray">#ffdddddd</color><br />
	<color name="perms_dangerous_grp_color">#ffdd6826</color><br />
	<color name="perms_dangerous_perm_color">#ffdd6826</color><br />
	<color name="shadow">#cc222222</color><br />
	<color name="search_url_text_normal">#ff7fa87f</color><br />
	<item type="color" name="search_url_text_selected">@color/black</item><br />
	<item type="color" name="search_url_text_pressed">@color/black</item><br />
	<item type="color" name="search_widget_corpus_item_background">@color/lighter_gray</item><br />
	<item type="color" name="sliding_tab_text_color_active">@color/black</item><br />
	<item type="color" name="sliding_tab_text_color_shadow">@color/black</item><br />
	<color name="keyguard_text_color_normal">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="keyguard_text_color_unlock">#ffa7d84c</color><br />
	<color name="keyguard_text_color_soundoff">#ffffffff</color><br />
	<color name="keyguard_text_color_soundon">#ffe69310</color><br />
	<color name="keyguard_text_color_decline">#fffe0a5a</color><br />
	<color name="config_defaultNotificationColor">#ff00ff00</color><br />
</resources>
```
Open drawables.xml and change the following as well.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<resources><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="alert_dark_frame">@drawable/popup_full_dark</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="alert_light_frame">@drawable/popup_full_bright</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="dialog_frame">@drawable/panel_background</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="editbox_dropdown_dark_frame">@drawable/editbox_dropdown_background_dark</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="editbox_dropdown_light_frame">@drawable/editbox_dropdown_background</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="menu_frame">@drawable/menu_background</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="menu_full_frame">@drawable/menu_background_fill_parent_width</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="stat_notify_sync_noanim">@drawable/stat_notify_sync_anim0</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="stat_sys_download_done">@drawable/stat_sys_download_anim0</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="stat_sys_upload_done">@drawable/stat_sys_upload_anim0</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="screen_background_dark">#ff000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="screen_background_light">#ffffffff</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="screen_background_dark_transparent">#80000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="screen_background_light_transparent">#80ffffff</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_closed_default_background">#ff000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_opened_default_background">#ff000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="search_bar_default_color">#ff000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="safe_mode_background">#60000000</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="input_method_fullscreen_background">#fff9f9f9</item><br />
	<item type="drawable" name="selected_day_background">#ff0092f4</item><br />
</resources>
```
That's it....compile it, zip it, upload it, install it.

The zip will be in the second post so you can download and take it apart if you like. Remember, if you like what you see or enjoy my Themes, please donate!

*Here's a look at some of what it changes....*


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

reserved for more


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

And another


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

5char


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

herro


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

I remember this on df... I used it a year ago to learn how to change system text colors but didn't understand a thing so I had a whole lotta cyan background the first go round... lol... thanks for the tut bro...







... now I'm all over the xmls and smali files ...

Sent from a soup'd up LG enV Touch


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

This seriously means alot bro. Thanks for the props.


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

A lot of themers keep their knowledge a secret so they have an upper hand I guess... you and theBowers shared your insight and even tho I didn't understand a thing about xmls, I used your guides to practice and learn... I couldn't find people to help and now I kinda see why since people want you to tell them everything and ask a million questions instead of reading and practicing ... which is why I do try to help where I can and I truly appreciate tuts like this.. not everyone messes with xmls but those that do, I recommend reading this and others.. understanding xmls is a huge thing for themers....









Sent from a soup'd up LG enV Touch


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, so I'm confused all the hex color chart sites I go to are only 6 digits, but all of the hex colors on here are 8 digits, what am I missing?

Edit: Nvm, I googled it, lol, the first two digits are for Opacity and the last 6 are for the hex color, just in case anyone else was wondering!


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

daggy said:


> Ok, so I'm confused all the hex color chart sites I go to are only 6 digits, but all of the hex colors on here are 8 digits, what am I missing?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, I googled it, lol, the first two digits are for Opacity and the last 6 are for the hex color, just in case anyone else was wondering!


Glad you got it worked out buddy....


----------

